
Show HN: I hate tracking time on projects so I automated it - pbnjay
https://moonlighter.io/
======
donmatito
It looks promising, but it still requires a lot of manual data sorting, isn't
it? Could you automate it further, as in output "you have worked 5 hours on
project X and 19 hours on project Y this week" ?

~~~
pbnjay
Yeah multi-project views are planned for the next release I'll do. Part of the
issue at this point is finding what the "minimum" threshold is to avoid the
noise/extra logged time.

At the moment, there's more manual steps than I'd like, but it's still a lot
less painful than I was doing when I had to start/stop the timers manually
when working before.

------
cwilsn28
Would be nice if I could enter my hourly rate and have it show me both hours
and revenue for a particular project.

~~~
pbnjay
That's a good idea - It would be fairly easy to add to the main settings, but
then allowing per-project rates would require a few more UI updates. Happy to
add better support for this type of usage!

I generally don't bill hourly, so I'm more concerned with the hours spent on
various projects/components. And especially how they relate to future project
estimates.

------
pbnjay
I'm solo on this so I'd love to know what I can do to improve it and/or what
people think about it in general. Please ask me anything!

